# Born in Canada



## Lumpy 1

Yup .. London, Ontario 

Eh.. just sick of seeing, "Canada is a..."


----------



## idb

Lumpy 1 said:


> Yup .. London, Ontario
> 
> Eh.. just sick of seeing, "Canada is a..."



Michael Moore likes you guys.....


----------



## JBeukema

Do you renounce your Candianism, heretic?

*Edited Graphic Content.*


----------



## Lumpy 1

This is interesting.. considering you two.. 

We left Canada when I was 9 and moved to New Zealand.. Hamilton, North Island  for 3 years, then the Los Angeles area..

and on that... Goodnight.


----------



## editec

Doesn't matter where you're from, Lump.

What matters is what you do once you get here.


----------



## JBeukema

editec said:


> Doesn't matter where you're from, Lump.
> 
> What matters is what you do once you get here.


Immigration Act of 1924 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







> Racial restrictions which previously existed were abolished in the  I.N.A., but a quota system was retained and the policy of restricting  the numbers of immigrants from certain countries was continued


Immigration and Nationality Act of 1952 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



This wouldn't end 'til the hippies came along
Immigration and Nationality Act of 1965 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Are you an anti-american hippie leftist commmunoprogressive liberal?


----------



## Lumpy 1

editec said:


> Doesn't matter where you're from, Lump.
> 
> What matters is what you do once you get here.



Well.. I've sure paid a hell of a lot in taxes...


----------



## Toro

Lumpy 1 said:


> Yup .. London, Ontario
> 
> Eh.. just sick of seeing, "Canada is a..."



I once lived in London ON.  






Being born in Canada means you're super-damn-awesome!  Have some poutine on me, eh!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Toro said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup .. London, Ontario
> 
> Eh.. just sick of seeing, "Canada is a..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once lived in London ON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being born in Canada means you're super-damn-awesome!  Have some poutine on me, eh!
Click to expand...


Lets see Northbrea Drive.. close to the elementary school.. I spent a lot of time around Kips Lane and the Thames River.


----------



## Ropey

Northern Saskatchewan bred and born.


----------



## Toro

Ropey said:


> Northern Saskatchewan bred and born.


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Saskatchewan bred and born.
Click to expand...


The name for the province of Saskatchewan comes from the Cree, who called the Saskatchewan River "Kisiskatchewani Sipi," meaning swiftly flowing river.

And our famous "Saskatchewan Army":


----------



## Madeline

I cannot post this often enough.....


----------



## Ropey

Madeline said:


> I cannot post this often enough.



Yes, you can and have. (imho)


----------



## ginscpy

Lumpy 1 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup .. London, Ontario
> 
> Eh.. just sick of seeing, "Canada is a..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once lived in London ON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being born in Canada means you're super-damn-awesome!  Have some poutine on me, eh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see Northbrea Drive.. close to the elementary school.. I spent a lot of time around Kips Lane and the Thames River.
Click to expand...


About that sign:  they can't even get that right.

Portions of Canada are south of portions of the US.


----------



## idb

Just today I gave a lift to a fellow from Saskatchewan.
Having read this thread a few days ago I was able to impress him by the fact that, not only had I heard of Saskatchewan but I was also able to describe the shape of it.
'Thank you US Message Board'


----------



## Lumpy 1

idb said:


> Just today I gave a lift to a fellow from Saskatchewan.
> Having read this thread a few days ago I was able to impress him by the fact that, not only had I heard of Saskatchewan but I was also able to describe the shape of it.
> 'Thank you US Message Board'


----------



## Lumpy 1

There's just something about visiting Canada, drinking a Labatt Blue, smoking a Parliament and watching maple trees blow in the breeze.. that you just can't beat...


----------



## Luissa

Lumpy 1 said:


> There's just something about visiting Canada, drinking a Labatt Blue, smoking a Parliament and watching maple trees blow in the breeze.. that you just can't beat...



It is Kokanee for me.


----------



## Ropey

idb said:


> Just today I gave a lift to a fellow from Saskatchewan.
> Having read this thread a few days ago I was able to impress him by the fact that, not only had I heard of Saskatchewan but I was also able to describe the shape of it.
> 'Thank you US Message Board'



  



Lumpy 1 said:


> There's just something about visiting Canada, drinking a Labatt Blue, smoking a Parliament and watching maple trees blow in the breeze.. that you just can't beat...



Fall has such colors. 






Then there's the Northern Lights 






You should see them around Lac La Ronge.  Eerie enough to make the stomach feel upset after spending time studying them.


----------



## Said1

Lumpy 1 said:


> Yup .. London, Ontario
> 
> Eh.. just sick of seeing, "Canada is a..."



Ottawa, ya know - the centre of the universe as oppossed to the GTA.


----------



## Said1

Toro said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup .. London, Ontario
> 
> Eh.. just sick of seeing, "Canada is a..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once lived in London ON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being born in Canada means you're super-damn-awesome!  Have some poutine on me, eh!
Click to expand...


Don't listen to him, he's a member of the Iluminati for cripes sake!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lumpy 1 said:


> There's just something about visiting Canada, drinking a Labatt Blue, smoking a Parliament and watching maple trees blow in the breeze.. that you just can't beat...



Must be true, as Canadians were originally escapees from the newly formed republic....

"In 1798, Benjamin Mortimer, a Moravian missionary, discussed the people living in Canada: *Most of the inhabitants of Canada are emigrants from the United States*; but no sooner did we enter the country, than we perceived that some difference exists between their national characters. 
In the States, the principal subject of conversation in most public companies which we entered, was the quality of lands. From Tioga to Buffaloe every traveler is supposed to be in quest of them; and little else is cared about, if bargains of that kind can only be made or disposed of to advantage. 

In Canada, the settlers are more humble in their views. They are mostly poor people, who are chiefly concerned to manage, in the best manner, the farms which have been given them by government.
From Chapter 2, "The Civil War of 1812," by Alan Taylor.


----------



## Ropey

Welcome to White Rock
















That's Mount Baker there.


----------



## Toro

The metropolis of Prince Albert Saskatchewan!


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> The metropolis of Prince Albert Saskatchewan!



Wow. I've walked up and down those streets a lot. Up and down the viaduct

 

That's a great pic.


----------



## idb

Ropey said:


> Welcome to White Rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Mount Baker there.



Soooo...why's it called White Rock?


----------



## Ropey

idb said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to White Rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Mount Baker there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo...why's it called White Rock?
Click to expand...


See the White Rock?


----------



## xsited1

Lumpy 1 said:


> Yup .. London, Ontario
> 
> Eh.. just sick of seeing, "Canada is a..."


----------



## Ropey

xsited1 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup .. London, Ontario
> 
> Eh.. just sick of seeing, "Canada is a..."
Click to expand...


If those are tatties, then he's stupid, not Canada. Look at those tats! 

Like being drawn on by a mental deficient.


----------

